# Gamer-PC: moderate Anforderungen, aber mit Perspektive



## wildman (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo. 
Noch so ein PC-Zusammenstell-Dummfrager! Und zwar mit einem sehr alten Gesicht, das kaum noch einer kennen dürfte.

Mein aktueller PC aus dem Jahre 2006 soll endlich abgelöst werden, nachdem ich neulich Drakensang (1) auf minimalen Grafikeinstellungen durchgespielt habe und zu etwas Geld gekommen bin 
Die aktuellen Anforderungen und empfehlenswerte Hardware sind mir leider nicht geläufig, aber dafür kann man sich ja glücklicherweise hier herumtreiben. Zwar habe ich mich in anderen Threads umgesehen, aber mangels Kenntnis, wie gut bestimmte Komponenten zusammen passen, kann ich nur unzureichend die Daten auf meine Bedürfnisse übertragen.

Das Budget liegt bei rund 600 Euro inkl. Zusammenbau, Versand und idealerweise Betriebssystem-Installation. 
Ich sage mal, die Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 700 Euro. 


Ziel/Anforderungen:
- Ein PC, mit dem ich aktuelle Spiele von heute und den ca. nächsten zwei Jahren spielen kann (und der letzten zwei Jahre, die ich noch nachholen muss...).
- Auch als Arbeitsgerät wird er genutzt, aber die Anforderungen werden eben von den Spielen bestimmt. 
- Ich bin es gewohnt, nicht auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen, möchte aber heute aktuelle Spiele auch optisch durchaus genießen und auch in einem und mehr Jahren noch etwas für's Auge haben.
- Ein Betriebssystem sollte vorinstalliert sein, idealerweise sogar vollwertig mitgeliefert: Windows 7 Home Premium oder Professional, jew. 64 bit.
- Das System setze ich in der Regel nicht neu auf, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss, aber wenn es nötig wird, ist es gut, eine CD/DVD in der Hand zu halten. 
- Ich übertakte NICHT.
- Meine Anforderungen an die Festplattenkapazität würde ich als "nicht sonderlich hoch" beschreiben. Ich habe nicht einmal 300 von 400 GB meiner Festplatte ausgelastet, nutze aber externe Medien, USB-Stick, portable Festplatte für Sicherungskopien. Da aktuelle Spiele wohl wesentlich mehr Festspeicher verlangen als mein Zeug von anno dazumal, müsste heute vielleicht mehr Platz her.
- Ein DVD-Brenner wird benötigt. Mit Blue Ray o.ä. bin ich bislang nicht in Berührung gekommen.
- Das Aussehen des Gehäuses ist egal. 
- Ein leiser PC ist natürlich besser als ein lauter.
- Hardware rüstete ich in meiner PC-Geschichte selten und auch dann nur bei einzelnen Komponenten auf, sondern nutze das Gerät in der Regel (auch als Reserve-PC) bis zum bitteren Ende.

Für Händler-Empfehlungen bin ich offen.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2011)

Also, da würd ich einen PC auf AMD-Basis nehmen, da Du da preiswerter wegkommst als mit Intel. Bei Intel hättest Du dafür mehr Leistung, aber dann wird es mit dem Budget eng. Beim AMd kannst Du ein Mainboard nehmen, das auch für die noch kommenden neuen AMd-CPUs "Bulldozer" taugt, so dass Du bei bedarf aufrüsten kannst. Ich fang mal mit den Sachen an, bei denen es egal ist, welches "Modell" Du genau nimmst:

Gehäuse: 30-50€
Markennetzteil mit 450-500W: 60€
Arbeitsspeicher 2x2GB DDR3-1333: 30€
Festplatte zB Samsung F3 oder Western Digital Blue mit 500GB: 35-40€ (wobei 1TB nicht viel teurer ist) 
1-2 Gehäuselüfter 120mm: 20€
Leiser CPU-Lüfter: 15-20€
DVD-Brenner: 15€
Windows 7 Systembuilderversion: 80€

Dann bist Du bei ca. 300€. Die 700€ solltest Du dann ausreizen, denn Board, CPU UND Graka für 300€, das ist nichts wirklich dolles. 100€ mehr aber schlagen da gleich voll ein.

Als CPU schlag ich einen X4 955 oder 965 vor, ca. 90€
Mainboard um die 80€ zB das Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
Grafikkarte eine AMD 6950 für 200€


Als Anhang mal ein Beispiel-PC, bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt für 650€. Die bauen das für 20€ zusammen bzw. man kann direkt auf den "PC-Konfigurator" gehen oben im Menü. Bei der Festplatte hab ich eine andere nehmen "müssen", da ist eine SATA3-Platte drin - an sich müsste aber auch eine SATA2 gehen, keine Ahnung, warum das da nicht geklappt hat. Und auch Gehäuselüfter müsste man separat dazubestellen. Tipp: man kann auch die Einzelteile ohne den Konfigurator in den Warenkorb legen und dann im Menü links als "Produktsparte" bei Service den Zusammenbau "dazukaufen", da könnte man auch ein anderes Netzteil nehmen (beim Konfigurator ist wegen der G´raka eine Mindestwattzahl gefordert, die an sich bei einem Markennetzteil nicht nötig wäre, sondern sich eher auf die Wattzahl bezieht, mit der selbst ein "Billignetzteil" reicht)


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Juli 2011)

danke wildman für diese detailliete anfoderung! man muss nicht 10x nachfragen, sowas mag ich  

was herb gepostet hat, kannst du theoretisch so kaufen, aber beim netzteil würde ich das Cougar A450 nehmen, reicht locker wenn du nicht takten willst(auch wenn herb das große wg. der watt limiterung genommen hat).
die lüfter kann man hinzufügen, indem man unter 7. Software / Service / Kleinteile rechts unten die artikel nummer eingibt.
wenn du nicht übertakten willst, kannst du das Geld evtl auch noch in einen AMD Phenom II X4 980 nehmen, sofern es das budget zulässt, der ist mehr oder weniger der gleiche prozessor nur mit höherem multiplikator.


----------



## wildman (14. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt eine gute Richtlinie gegeben, an der ich mich gut orientieren kann, und auch gleich eine neue Frage aufgeworfen.

Ich habe mich mal mit Herbboys Vorlage an einer Konfiguration (Anhang) versucht, die eine Terabyte-Festplatte, zwei Gehäuselüfter, Zusammenbau und Software-Installation einschließt. Als Netzteil habe ich ein Be Quiet! 500 W gewählt und hoffe, dass es was ordentliches ist. So bin ich schon bei rund 750 €. Passen die Komponenten so zusammen?

Angenommen, ich würde den AMD Phenom II X4 980 als Prozessor nehmen und käme damit 40 Euro teurer weg als mit dem 965, sollte ich da nicht gleich den AMD Phenom II X6 1090T oder den AMD Phenom II X6 1100T nehmen, die  etwa den gleichen Aufpreis bedeuten würden, oder zieht der Wechsel des Prozessors einen Rattenschwanz anderer Änderungen nach sich?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2011)

Also, ich würd beim X4 955 oderr 965 bleiben. Die anderen sind den Mehrpreis einfach nicht wert, zB die Hexacores X6 sind sogar teils nicht besser, als ein X4 mit gleichem Takt, das heißt: die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne bringen effektiv nichts bis auf wenige Einzelfälle, und bei denen sind es dann auch nur Vorteile bei einigen Kleinigkeiten.

Wegen der Kosten: lass vlt. die Softwareinstallation einfach weg, das kannst Du echt auch selber. Wer ein Spiel installieren kann + Patches finden und installieren, der kann auch win7 installieren und die nötigen Treiber für Board und Grafikkarte.  win7 ist auch viel schneller installiert als die früheren win-Versionen, nur die Updates dauern vlt. ne Weile, aber da muss man ja nicht dabeisitzen.

Bei den Lüftern: ich find die mit 1500 oder 2000 U/min - beides ist an sich zu schnell, bzw. anders gesagt: es würden auch vorne einer mit zB 800 U/min und hitnen einer mit 1200 reichen. das wäre dann halt leiser. Das BeQuiet ist gut, aber es muss nicht unbedingt so ein "teures" sein - aber verkehrt isses nicht.

*Wichtig*: die Festplatte nicht nehmen, das ist eine eco/green - die ist langsamer aus Stromspargründen. Nimm eine normale Samsung F3 oder eine WD Blue oder auch ne Hitachi Desktar 7K1000.C - das sind alles gute und schnelle Platten


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. Juli 2011)

Wie herbboy schon gesagt hat:
software installation raus+7200 RPM festplatte.

die grafikkarte würde ich in der version mit 2GB Vram nehmen
als lüfter würde ich zu den Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm die sind angenehm leise und kosten sogar die hälfte der Magma.


----------



## wildman (14. Juli 2011)

So, heute Abend erfolgte Konfigurationsversuch 2.
Ich bin bei dem Phenom II 965 und der Grafikkarte mit 1 GB geblieben und habe auch das be quiet Netzteil behalten, da es für gut befunden wurde und ich mich mit 500 Watt irgendwie auf der sichereren Seite fühle. *grübel* 
Geändert wurden die Festplatte und die Gehäuselüfter. Auch die Software-Installation habe ich rausgenommen, sodass ich nun bei rund 700 Euro Gesamtpreis bin.

Wenn die Zusammenstellung so passt, würde ich den Rechner bald bestellen. Die letzte Juli-Woche ist Urlaub angesagt und da wäre ein betriebsbereiter neuer PC äußerst willkommen 
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass meine letzte Systeminstallation rund drei Jahre und das letzte Grafikkarten-Treiber-Update vier bis fünf Monate her ist. Routine ist da nicht vorhanden und ich erinnerte mich gar nicht mehr dran, dass auch Mainboards Treiber haben


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist alles echt einfach. Falls was nicht klappt, fragst Du hier nach. Grundsätzlich: PC starten, ins BIOS, Win7 CD einlegen, aus dem Bios wieder raus, der PC startet neu - dann den Anweisungen folgen. Ich würde dann am Anfang, wo Du die Festplatte formatieren und partitionieren (unterteilen) kannst zuerst paritionieren, dort dann für win7 eine Partition mit 60-100GB anlegen, dann noch je nach Deinem Geschmack 2-3 weitere Partitionen aus dem restlichen Platz auf der Festplatte - ich hab zB ne 1TB-Platte mit 80GB für Win7, 400GB für Spiele und 520GB für Tools, Bilder, Musik usw. - danach geht alles von allein, du musst nur manchmal o.k drücken oder zb nen Benutzernamen aussuchen. Meistens kannst Du danach auch ins Internet, grundlegende Treiber bringt win7 mit. Am besten zuerst mal win7 Updates machen lassen. Dann gehst Du auf die Seite des Boardherstellers und lädst dort einfach die nötigen Treiber runter GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.0)  die Treiber "SATA-Raid" brauchst Du nicht, den Rest nimmst Du und installierst die dann auch. Und für die Grafikkarte gehst Du auf AMD.com | Support & Treiber und schaust rechts oben im Menü bei "Componenz" nach Desktop-Grafiklösungen, dann Radeon HD Series, dann 6xxx und am Ende halt win7 64bit. Am besten das Komplettpaket runterladen, installieren.Danach dann nochmal ein win7-Update.

Das wars an sich schon in Sachen Treibern und windows..


----------



## wildman (15. Juli 2011)

Unter der Überschrift SATA-Raid benötige ich keinen der vier Treiber, oder nur den ersten nicht?


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Juli 2011)

keinen der 4 treiber, du betreibst kein raid


----------



## wildman (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe die Teile mit Zusammenbau heute bestellt und möglicherweise leichtfertig per Vorkasse überwiesen, was mich erst nach dem Akt so richtig nachdenklich stimmte, sodass ich jetzt wohl hoffen muss, dass die Lieferung zeitnah und korrekt erfolgt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2011)

hardwarevrsand ist da sehr schnell, ich hab da seit 3-4 Jahren jedes Jahr 2-3 mal was bestelle. Sobald das Geld bei denen ist, kriegst Du ne Mail, und idR geht das Paket am gleichen Tag auch raus. Einzige Probleme: a) ne Überweisung kann halt je nach Bank 3-4 WERKtage dauern. Da kann hardwareversand auch nichts machen, wenn das Geld erst zB Donnerstag bei denen ankommt. b) FALLS einer der Artikel in der Zeit, bis das Geld ankommt, nicht mehr auf Lager ist, verzögert sich die Lieferung natürlich. Die Ware wird NICHT für Dich reserviert, nur weil Du eine BEstellung aufgegeben hast. Das ist allerdings an sich bei jedem hardwareshop so, ich glaub zB bei mindfactory kann man gegen Aufpreis einen Service dazubestellen, bei dem die Ware sofort nach Bestellung reserviert wird - dafür hab ich bei MF in den letzten Monaten relativ viele Beschwerden gehört für die Fälle, wenn man mal was zurücksendet oder reklamiert.


----------



## wildman (21. Juli 2011)

Der PC ist bei mir angekommen. Nachdem ich den nicht gesteckten Stromstecker für die Festplatte gefunden und gesetzt hatte, konnte ich mit der Windows-Installation beginnen, aber ich hänge bereits bei der Partitionierung.

"Wo möchten Sie Windows installieren" zeigt mir an:

nicht zugewiesener Speicher: 931,5 *G*B.

Ich klicke auf "neu", um eine Partition anzulegen und gebe 100000 *M*B ein. Da klicke ich übernehmen und siehe da:

Windows legt an:

Datenträger 0 Partition 1: System-reserviert: Gesanmtgröße 100.0 *M*B, Freier Speicher 86.0 MB,  Typ System
Datenträger 0 Partition 2: 97,6 *G*B, Freier Speicher 97,6 GB, Typ Primär
Nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz: 833,9 GB

Bei Partition 1 bei 100 MB logischerweise die Meldung:
"Windows kann nicht auf Datenträger "0", Partition "1", installiert werden", weil es mindestens 8404 MB benötigte.

Wie bekomme ich eine Windows-taugliche Sytempartition mit 100 *G*B und zwei weitere Partitionen mit je ca. 400 GB hin?


Edit:
In aller Ungeduld hab ich nun einfach mal die ein paar Partitionen ungefähr wie gewollt angelegt, Partition 2 ausgewählt und auf "weiter" geklickt. Nun läuft "Windows-Dateien werden expandiert"...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

Hat es nun geklappt?


----------



## wildman (22. Juli 2011)

Der PC läuft nun. Was es mit den für das System reservierten 100 MB auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht, aber ist wohl egal. 

Eine kleine Vorgeschichte: 
Der neue PC kam gestern um ca. 18 Uhr bei mir an. Eigentlich wollte ich den PC erst heute in Betrieb nehmen, da ich gestern Abend um 20 Uhr noch einen Termin zum online spielen (mit meinem alten Rechner) hatte. Pünktlich, nachdem das Spiel eine Weile lief, bemerkte ich einen verbrannten Geruch und bald darauf ging der alte Rechner aus. Der Lüfter des Netzteiles ist offenbar defekt, sodass sich das Netzteil beim spielen überhitzt. Ich konnte den Rechner wieder starten, sammelte aber nur noch wichtige Dateien zusammen und wandte mich dann dem neuen PC zu. Vielleicht ein göttlicher Fingerzeig. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, warum das Netzteil seinen Defekt hat, fing ich an, wegen meiner kürzlich angeschafften externen Festplatte Western Digital Elements 500 GB mit Stromversorgung über USB zu spekulieren. Genauso könnte es sein, dass das Netzteil nach 5 Jahren (nahezu) ausgedient hat.

Zum neuen PC:
Nachdem Windows installiert war, kamen die Mainboard-Treiber dran, da die für den LAN-Anschluss erforderlich waren, um ins Internet zu kommen. Darunter war auch "motherboard_driver_amd_chipset_8-series_win7", der einen Ati Catalyst Installationsmanager aufrief. Als der Zugriff aufs Internet eingerichtet wurde, wurde auch eine Heimnetzgruppe eingestellt, und es kamen die Windows Updates dran. Als ich später die Graka-Treiber installierte, fragte ich mich erst, ob es zu Konflikten kommen kann bzw. was der erste Treiber überhaupt genau sein sollte. Bislang muckt er nicht, sondern nach dem Neustart nach den Graka-Treibern ging er gleich auf die Auflösung, die ich zuvor auch bei dem alten PC eingestellt hatte. Das schien richtig so. ^^ Danach wieder Windows Updates.

Dann habe ich Avira AntiVir installiert, das den Windows Defender abgeschaltet haben wollte. Das hab ich mal gemacht. Ist das sinnvoll?

Heute Abend habe ich noch einige Tools installiert und irgendwann kommen noch diverse "größere" Anwendungen wie Word 2000 ^^ und Photoshop Elements sowie Drucker, Scanner usw. dran.

Während der Windows-Installationsphase wurde ich gefragt, ob Windows sich automatisch freischalten sollte, sobald Internet verfügbar wäre. Das bejahte ich, weiß allerdings nicht, ob es das auch getan hat. Kann ich das irgendwo nachprüfen? Die Updates hat es immerhin runtergeladen.

An das Interface und die Benutzerführung von Windows 7 muss ich mich allgemein noch gewöhnen. 

Eine andere Frage ist immer noch die externe Festplatte, die ich jetzt natürlich auch am neuen PC verwende, sodass ich hoffe, sie ist nicht die Ursache des Netzteilproblems.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

Antivir UND ein anderes Tool, zu denen auch der windows defender gehört, sollte man nicht gleichzeitig laufen haben, daher ist das schon korrekt so.

Dass das mit dem Netzteil was mit der externen PLatte zu tun hat, ist an sich nahezu ausgeschlossen. Wenn überhaupt, dann kam das Board nicht mit der Platte zurecht, und das Board hat dann das NT überlastet oder so.


----------



## wildman (25. Juli 2011)

Es hat sich noch eine Neuerung ergeben, wie's aussieht. Gestern und heute, als ich den Schalter der Steckerleister auf 'an' schaltete, an der der PC + Monitor + Logitech-Boxen mit Subwoofer hängen, flog die Sicherung dieses Stromkreises raus. Der Stromkreis+Sicherung scheinen für alle Lichter und Steckdosen in der Wohnung zuständig zu sein. Angeschaltet waren im Moment des Schalter umlegens das Modem und noch das Licht im Bad, das dann natürlich ausging. Nachdem die Sicherung wieder eingeschaltet wurde und der Steckerleistenschalter im zweiten Anlauf wieder betätigt wurde, blieb gestern und heute die Sicherung drin und ich konnte den PC anschalten. Was könnte das für eine Macke sein?
Der alte PC hatte ein 460W-Netzteil und an der Steckerleiste hingen meistens noch Drucker und eine Tischlampe, die ich neulich woanders angesteckt habe.
Interessant zu erwähnen ist vielleicht noch, dass gestern Abend (vielleicht erst bemerkt), der Herd nicht ausgehen wollte, der allerdings an seinem eigenen Stromkreis hängt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2011)

Also, da solltest Du mal einen Elektriker kommen lassen, vor allem "Herd nicht ausging" - sofern das nochmal passiert jedenfalls.

Wegen nem PC und ner Lampe darf aber nicht schon eine Sicherung rausfliegen, außer es stimmt da was nicht (dafür ist die Sicherung dann halt da  ).

Wenn das aber nicht mehr passiert, dann war es vlt. nur Zufall, vlt. auch irgendein Problem mit der Stromleitung allgemein und nicht nur bei dir im haus?


----------

